# trx 250 ex wheels



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

iv got a trx 250 ex that i want to put some 28 mudzillas on but the bolt pattern is diffrent than the rims that the mudzillas are on and the rims on the 250 are 11s in the front and 10s in the rear will the spindles off a rancher fit on it so i can run them mudzillas?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

that is gonna be way to much tire for that 250. i used to run 25x 12.5 bearclaw on a 06 250ex and it was a beast, but it was hard on the clutch


----------

